# Kerosene Lamp Question



## Ed Minas (Dec 9, 2016)

I bought a Edward Miller Ever Lit kerosene bike lamp and I have no idea how to get kerosene in the reservoir.  The lower part of the lamp is removable which includes the burner and the reservoir but I can't seem to figure out how to remove the burner from the reservoir.  Dos any body have experience with one of these?

Thanks in advance


----------



## bricycle (Dec 9, 2016)

pics?


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 9, 2016)

often the font that holds the wick unscrews in a half twist -that is your filler photos would help


----------



## Rambler (Dec 9, 2016)

Edward Miller Ever Lit kerosene bike lamp wick unscrews.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 10, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-THE...904348?hash=item5b3018049c:g:tQUAAOSwOtdYTBif


----------



## Ed Minas (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks to everyone who replied.  Your input helped me to determine that it just pulled apart.  Everything was press fit.


----------



## Ed Minas (Dec 10, 2016)

locomotion said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-THE...904348?hash=item5b3018049c:g:tQUAAOSwOtdYTBif



Thanks for posting this.


----------



## gkeep (Dec 11, 2016)

Nice lamp! How did this type of lamp attach to the bike? Was there a small tab mounted on the bike that it slipped onto?

My teens Pierce had a small thin metal mount on the handle bars but I have not seen either a bell or light mount similar to mine.

Gary


----------



## Rambler (Dec 11, 2016)

gkeep said:


> How did this type of lamp attach to the bike? Was there a small tab mounted on the bike that it slipped onto?
> Gary




Yes, you are correct.


----------



## Ed Minas (Dec 12, 2016)

Rambler said:


> Yes, you are correct.



Would love to find an original that I could use to attach the lamp.


----------



## Junkhunter (Jan 1, 2017)

There are a couple of different option for what you're looking for would look like Ed. Depends on if you're trying to do a fork mount, or a stem mount.


----------



## Ed Minas (Jan 7, 2017)

Those are great


Junkhunter said:


> There are a couple of different option for what you're looking for would look like Ed. Depends on if you're trying to do a fork mount, or a stem mount.View attachment 403802View attachment 403803
> 
> View attachment 403805



Those are great.   Did you make them?  Are they for sale!


----------

